# Babies!!!



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Litter of 11 took down to 6 , and there is only 1 female which is and agouti & tan. They are now 11 days old.

The only Doe which I have named Princess.








The Bucks, 1 PEW, 2 Dove, 1 Self Black & 1 Agouti








All together


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you able to sex them as pinkies, it means you can keep only as many bucks as you need. Its actually not that hard you just have to develop an eye for it. I used the pictures from the sexing thread on this forum.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The two on the end look like they have black eyes - is that a trick of the camera? (if they have really got black eyes they can't be doves).


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Ian - I can sex pinkies at 3 days old, and there was only 1 female in the whole litter, I thought this was odd so I kept them all till they was a week old when I knew I could deffinatly sex them, and surely enough only 1 little girl.

Mousebreeder - I thought you could get black eyed doves, what can they be then of it is not dove ??


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

as far as im aware dove is pink eyed black, they could be lilac, or pale chocolate, something like that perhaps


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I will go and get some pictures of the 2 boys on a white cloth or peice of paper, so someone can help with the colour.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Daisy's right, dove is pink eyed black. You might have been looking at American sites though, they call dove and lilac the opposite to us, if you see what I mean. To be lilac they'd have to have both chocolate and blue dilution. They might be dilutes of some sort though, what is carried by the parents or what is the line made up of?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> Ian - I can sex pinkies at 3 days old, and there was only 1 female in the whole litter, I thought this was odd so I kept them all till they was a week old when I knew I could deffinatly sex them, and surely enough only 1 little girl.


I see, sorry. Its annoying when you get buck heavy litters, some of my does seem to only be able to produce bucks, its very aggrevating!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I got the black eyed dove thing from the fun mouse forum,

Comet the dad os a light fawn, his mom was a fawn and his dad was and argente. But I can't remember the genetics of Opal you will have the ask Vi that as I had Opal from her.


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh i love the little black one :love1 :love1


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of the dilute babies with the ce gene look a bit like a black eyed dove!


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ohmigosh. *Faints*
You there! You have my mice! 
I was asking yesterday (or the day before...God knows. x_X) about getting black eyed 'Dove's'...since I prefer black eyes to pink. :lol:


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

if Opal is the one i think... (i keep getting confuzed which one you called which )i'm pretty sure that she's Atara's daughter. 
In which case, Opal's mum is Atara who is a broken agouti and Opal's dad is Bandit, a chocolate broken/banded. And i can give you Bandit's mum, who was Cherry who was black tan broken and Bandit's dad was Picaso, an ivory satin LH.

vi xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Right here we are the 2 colour confusing babies now called Dip & Stick on a white peice of kitchen towel.










Demi - He is a little beauti, and he might be up for grabs, I don't know yet.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oddness! Gorgeous litter though


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

They're beautiful. )=
Why do I get sad when something 's really cute? xD


----------

